
Hong Kong Government Withdraws Extradition Bill, a Key Demand of Protesters - rolph
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/04/757413730/hong-kong-government-withdraws-extradition-bill-a-key-demand-of-protesters
======
hardmaru
This post is a dupe, already discussed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20875098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20875098)

~~~
rolph
you want a mod?

